# NYC to NC - International Student



## Calum (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Could anyone give me any details or information about the train from NYC to Raleigh, NC. I was thinking of buying a Roomette and travelling down. It's about $150 cheaper than a flight.

Thank you!


----------



## pennyk (Apr 14, 2016)

The Silver Star (train 91) is scheduled NY around 11:00 am and is scheduled to arrive in Raleigh shortly before 9:00 pm. The Silver Star is a long distance train that, although it has sleepers, does not have a dining car. It has a cafe car that serves snacks.

A description of the roomette is found here:

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Satellite?SnippetName=IBLegacy&pagename=am/AM_Snippet_C/SnippetWrapper&accomm=Viewliner%20Roomette%20NM

If it was my decision to make, I would travel by train rather than flying and would travel in a roomette (even without a dining car) rather than coach.

I hope you enjoy your stay in the US.


----------



## Calum (Apr 14, 2016)

So, you recommend the train journey over the flight?

The no dining cart shouldn't be an issue, so long as there is somewhere to grab a sandwich or some light snacks. My only issue is my flight into NYC arrives at 3:50pm, thus, I will need to find somewhere to stay in NYC overnight - I hope it wont be too expensive.

P.S, Penny, I've been to Orlando a couple of times. Met some amazing people. Been to a couple of Orlando City Soccer matches and have some real close friends down there!


----------



## pennyk (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, hotel rooms in NYC can be expensive, although they can be reasonable at times. The further from the city you travel, the less expensive they are. I have stayed in Newark a few times when the NYC hotels were sky high. However, I spent last Saturday night in NYC and I paid only slightly more than I would have had I stayed in Newark. Sunday nights in NYC tend to be less expensive than weekdays.

Orlando City Soccer has "caught on" here and is extremely popular.

I would think most people on this forum would recommend a train journey over a flight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for your help, Penny.

I might look into Couchsurfing or something, might save me $50.


----------



## tomfuller (Apr 15, 2016)

You could take a late afternoon or evening Northeast Regional from Penn station to either Baltimore or Washington DC. The "Saver" coach fare is $49.

Both Baltimore and Washington have good HI Hostels which would be cheaper than a NYC hotel room.

The Silver Star gets to Baltimore about 2PM and Washington about 3PM which would give you some time for sightseeing in the morning in either city.


----------

